# My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** hound!



## OatWheatGoaties

I just wanted to share "PR" Melton's Tad Bit Of Spice, My pride and joy! He protects my farm and everything in it including my family He helps me everyday getting the feeding done and checking all the livestock! He's 8 months old!  Not sure what i'd do without my best bud!

Just the other day me and him walked to the pond out in the woods together and he warned me there was someone watching!! Up on the hill some person was up the fence line actually watching me and when I noticed him he spoke up and asked if I was hunting, Which I was not, but Tads hair stood up and he was silently fiercely watching up the hill and alerted me that I was being watched I noticed right off something was wrong! Tad would never hurt anyone but that day he knew something was going on! I just LOVE this dog! I have always wanted a coonhound and I got him back in october and i'm HOOKED!

Anyway heres Tad! 
This is the first day I got him home! He is such a beautiful boy!








He was a big pup even at 4 months old! 








Here he is starting to fill out some and letting out a long playful bawl!








LOL he's a goof ball too! 
















































Starting to fill out more!
















































Tad learning to sit and stay!








Big Elegant ears!








Learning to Tree








He likes Kitties!

















Has a nice smile too =D 









He Loves to check the piglets and visit them =) 

















He loves to hunt pesky moles and mice!

















Helping me check the critters!








LOL I have pictures for ages! What can I say! I love this boy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He is beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

Very nice looking boy! Nice to have a companion who looks out for you like that!


----------



## mzyla

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He is very sweet looking dog! I like that coat patern very much!
What kind of piglets are those? They look so small  I never see one like that.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

LOVE your boy-he is so handsome! He looks like a sweetie too!


----------



## OatWheatGoaties

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

Mzyla, Check my post under "Other animals" about Rooter =D I raise Percentage and full Miniature Juliana pigs, Much smaller then Pot bellied pigs.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He is BEAUTIFUL! What an awesome dog!!!! You are very blessed!


----------



## BareCreekFarm

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

That is an absolutely beautiful dog! :drool:


----------



## Zarafia

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He's beautiful! You're very lucky to have him always on duty, protecting your flock and family. He looks like a very good boy .


----------



## Goat Lover 98

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

What a Lovely dog! He does have a great smile!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He is so adorable...thanks for sharing.....  :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

He is adorable...


----------



## xymenah

*Re: My LGD, Tad! My pride and joy! A English Redtick **** ho*

What a pretty boy and a good protector to boot. Looks like you have a catch there. Makes me miss my Titus. He was a black and tan coonhound that we lost due to a hit and run. I saw the whole thing they accelerated and jumped into the ditch to hit him. It was pretty horrible makes me want to cry just thinking about it. He was a great dog and huge. At six months old he was 70lbs. He was a big lug and while he was friendly he knew when someone was up to something.


----------

